# Pork Loin Injection



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 3, 2018)

I’m going to smoke about a third of a pork loin today. I was wondering how many of you have tried injecting a loin and was it worth the extra effort? 

If so, what did you inject it with and would you care to share your recipe? Thanks in advance.

George


----------



## motolife313 (Jun 3, 2018)

It's not very hard. I've injected apple juice and butter into pieces of meat, now injecting ribs is a little harder. Have fun and post some smoker pics. I've yet to cook a big lion but I'd like to try cutting it out flat then roll it back up with bunch of goodies inside. Done pork tenderlion many times tho and it very good. Also u could just marinate if u think it's easier if u don't have the right syringe to do it.


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 3, 2018)

I decided to go with my pork shoulder injection 

1 C apple juice 
1/4 C apple cider vinegar 
1/4 C water
2tbl Worcestershire  
2tbl maple syrup 
1 1/2 tsp of the rub

I used Jeff’s rub on this loin. The pic is just before it went on the smoker. More to come.

George


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 3, 2018)

So here you go with the final results. This was the very best pork loin I’ve ever eaten. I pulled it at 143 IT and let it rest for about 20 minutes. I’m telling you guys it was succulent. Just so incredibly tasty. My wife was praising my barbecue skills at the table. It was pretty cool that she was so pleased. I highly recommend giving this a try. I let the loin chill out n the fridge after I injected it for about two hours. Have a wonderful rest of your day.

George


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 4, 2018)

Looks like a fine loin you ended up with. I bet it tasted especially good when the wife gave it her seal of approval.

Point for sure.

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 4, 2018)

The loin looks delicious!
Nicely done!
Al


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 4, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks like a fine loin you ended up with. I bet it tasted especially good when the wife gave it her seal of approval.
> 
> Point for sure.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris

George


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 4, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> The loin looks delicious!
> Nicely done!
> Al


Thanks Al

George


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2018)

Very Nice Loin!!:)
Nice Job, George!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 4, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Very Nice Loin!!:)
> Nice Job, George!!
> Like.
> 
> Bear


Thanks Bear.

I just have to say how pleased I was with the results. The injection seems pretty simple but I am at a loss for words to describe just how delicious this turned oiut. This is going to be my default pork loin technique for the foreseeable future. If it were on Rachel Ray's show she would say Yumm O!

George


----------

